# International Drivers permit



## MotorhomingH (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi, We hope to be travelling in France, Lux, Germany in August and my husband and I both have the old style paper driving licenses. We are with the CC who advise that you either update to the new photocard licenses or get International Drivers permits (both of which entail more cost).
Is this really necessary? My reading on the net is that it isnt in those countries but CC advise that the paper ones cannot be guaranteed to be accepted if stopped. 
Any advice or experience please??


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

I was under the impression you had to have the photocard version, but I may well be totally wrong!?

The RAC is one of the organisations who issue an IDP for £5.50

From their site "If you're planning to drive a car abroad you'll need an International Driving Permit (IDP) for certain countries. This is in addition to your UK driving licence - which you also need to take with you if you're driving and/or hiring a car abroad."

So it doesn't act as a replacement anyway 

http://www.rac.co.uk/driving-abroad/international-driving-permit/

Jason


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Interesting. Never had one and have driven in a fair few countries. Possibly I have been lucky not to have been stopped and checked? Alan.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

This site says "Driving licence paper counterpart - if you have a photocard licence"

http://www.theaa.com/motoring_advice/overseas/general_advice.html

Or this one "If you do have one of the old green style driving licences then it is highly recommended to update this to a photocard licence or obtain an International Driving Permit so that you do not get into any difficulties as many places will or may not recognise the old style licence."

http://www.eutouring.com/help_and_advice/regulations_driving_in_france.html

Or "When driving in France, you will need to ensure you bring both parts of your driving licence - the Photocard plus the Paper Counterpart (D740). If you do not have a Photocard yet, only the paper copy is required."

http://www.autobulbsdirect.co.uk/driving-in-france.html

What I had hoped would be a little more definitively black and white only mentions "your GB driving licence". So all the above suggests if its OK in the UK its OK in France etc. old style or not.

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/DriverLicensing/DG_10023103

I know you need photo ID while in France, which could be provided by your passport as well as the photocard driving licence (and maybe by the IDP), maybe thats where my memory is getting fuzzy?

Jason


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

Have had licence checked in Spain, and although the paper one is now a bit tatty there were no problems.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Only once I’ve ever changed my licence, that was from the old little book type to the paper one, this licence entitles me to dive in all European communities.

I have hired cars in Grease, Spain, Turkey, USA, Canada and Cyprus with out having any problems with the hire or getting insurance, the only other thing they wanted to see was my passport, so as long as you are carrying a passport I’ cant see what the problem is.

My paper licence runs out in 2025 and until the DVLA tells me different that’s what I will be keeping.

Regards
Ray


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

we have the photocard licences, and carry the paper back ups in the van with us when we go abroad. They are useful when asked for proof of identity, both abroad and in the UK (when opening accounts and such like) - I would rather carry the card licence (if anybody wants proof of id) with me than the passport, wwhich is always locked away in the safe.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

UK is (still?) a member of the EU, and that means that ALL regular driving licences valid in UK have to be accepted as valid by the authorities of all other EU members.

That is the theory. In practice, however, practically all other EU countries' driving licences had always had a photo. So it might happen that a local plod somewhere in the hinterland is not aware that there are UK licences without photo. Which might then lead to time-consuming proceedings, local plod contacting his superiors, them contacting higher authorities, before you finally can travel on.

To avoid such inconveniences, I would recommend to carry a photo licence or an international driving licence with you. (Just be aware that the international driving licence is only valid together with the original national driving licence.)

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Gerhard

You may be right about the local plod not understanding, but if the International licence requires also the UK one, which is paper, the problem with local plod is not solved is it? :? 

Sorry a bit too logical for the weekend?

Geoff


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

If you really do still have the old style paper only licence I think it is now time to changed to a photocard version especially if you are going abroad.
You will find that the card will be accepted as ID if required ( especially in Spain) when paying for goods using credit or debit cards.Much easier than getting out your passport.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

I've still got the old style licence as well, its a photo thats generally wanted to confirm its your licence they're looking at. As we've all got to carry out passports whats the problem with using that. Although I could use my bus pass, but we don't usually take that on the continent with us!

My driving licence is no more accessible in the van than any other paperwork inc my passport, ( which by the way I often carry if we're parking up the van for sightseeing).

So far in about 40 years of driving on the continent I've had to show my licence once

cheers alan

PS if you do go for anew licence which costs money, you got to renew every 10 years as well which is more money!


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Licences*

 As Boff has pointed out, your green paper licence is valid in all EU countries, as long as it is valid and legal in UK; whether for e.g a Slovenia local plod likes it or not. Having photo ID with you does make life easier if stopped. Even a passport type photo to present together with your licence helps.
Reccomend a read of
http://ec.europa.eu/transport/road_safety/behavior/driving_licence_en.htm

saluti,
eddied


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Morning all,

Jetting off today for a two week sun seeking trip to Turkey, this summer has really got to us so we are off for a bit of warmth. Mid 30's C in Fethiye at present.   

I always carry a IDP whether it's needed or not. I have produced it a number of times and it has always been well received especially in Eastern Europe, the Balkans and further afield. At my age I will do anything for an easy life and make the trips as stress free as possible.  

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

scouter said:


> I've still got the old style licence as well, its a photo thats generally wanted to confirm its your licence they're looking at. As we've all got to carry out passports whats the problem with using that. Although I could use my bus pass, but we don't usually take that on the continent with us!
> 
> My driving licence is no more accessible in the van than any other paperwork inc my passport, ( which by the way I often carry if we're parking up the van for sightseeing).
> 
> ...


Point I was making was that a photocard licence is a very useful and compact form of ID not only abroad but in the UK.In Spain ID is requested when paying for anything with a credit or debit card and I have had this happen in France and Licence is acceptable. Also in Spain Police will often accept DL as ID. Handy as we keep our passports locked up in the onboard safe.
Have also heard that paper counterpart is going to be phased out shortly.
Up to you of course as old licence is perfectly legal however you will have to change eventually if you move home or it has to be renewed for another reason eg change of licence type or reaching 70 yrs.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> ... but if the International licence requires also the UK one, which is paper, the problem with local plod is not solved is it? :?


You could be right. I thought that the International Licence would have a photo, but I may be wrong. It is a long time ago that I had an IDL, so I have forgotten.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Never heard of this one and am totally ignorant of any law on this so can't comment on whether it is right or wrong..

But, reading your replies it struck me that the old paper licenses which we understand in our native language might be a problem in other countries where English is not understood, where a License with a photo of the driver would straight away show that the licence is for the driver that is being checked..

Just thinking outside the box :roll: 

ray.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Boff said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > ... but if the International licence requires also the UK one, which is paper, the problem with local plod is not solved is it? :?
> ...


The IDP does have a photo.

I got mine for our trip to Turkey where it is compulsory for licences without a photo and recommended for photocard licence holders.

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

If i remember correctly (becoming less likely) there used to be two International Licences - for different groups of countries, according to two different 'treaties/conventions' that the countries had signed.

Is that still the case?

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

What's all this about paper licenses and two part and photo and plastic??

I'm quite happy with my little red "book type" licence - still works for me.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I only updated my pink paper to an additional photo id card this year and found it completely easy and painless online. You can opt for your photograph to be taken from the passport office electronically so no need to send one in. I also found all my old driving entitlements still included.
£20
http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/Motoringtransactions/BeforeyouapplyA/DG_066954


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

nicholsong said:


> If i remember correctly (becoming less likely) there used to be two International Licences - for different groups of countries, according to two different 'treaties/conventions' that the countries had signed.
> 
> Is that still the case?
> 
> Geoff


Hiya

Yes, a 1949 type and a 1926 type, from the RAC;

"You'll need an International Driving Permit for the countries listed below.

IDP1949 is needed for:

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Angola
Argentina
Armenia
Benin
Bhutan
Brazil
Cayman Isles
Central African Rep
Chad
Colombia
Comoros
Cote D'Ivoire
Curacao
Egypt
Equatorial Guinea
Guinea
Haiti
India
Indonesia
Iran
Japan
Kampuchea
Korea (South)
Kuwait
Leeward Islands (Antigua, Dominica, Montserrat, St. Christopher, Nevis and Anguilla)
Macao
Nigeria
Pakistan
Philippines
Russia
Rwanda
Senegal
South Africa
Surinam
Swaziland
Syria
Taiwan
Thailand
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates
Vietnam
Zaire

IDP1926 is needed for:

Iraq
Somalia

If the country you're travelling to isn't listed, you don't need an IDP.
"


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> If i remember correctly (becoming less likely) there used to be two International Licences - for different groups of countries, according to two different 'treaties/conventions' that the countries had signed.
> 
> Is that still the case?
> 
> Geoff


Apparently so..

The 1949 convention version covers most countries but..

If you're thinking of taking your motorhome to Iraq, Somalia or Brazil, then you'll need the 1926 convention version. :lol:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Driving_Permit

Pete


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Grizzlyj and peejay

You are my 'Saviours'

I now know I have not lost all my marbles - yet!

Thanks for replies.

Geoff


----------



## MotorhomingH (Jun 26, 2012)

*Replies*

Wow - thanks for your thoughts everyone (first time I have posted a query)

Still not sure what to do though!!
Surely we cant be the only ones around still with the paper only style driving licenses with the growing ageing population! Not sure why we would have needed to change otherwise. Photocards are £20 each so thats £40 for two of us or £10 ish for IDP lasting one year only. Need to decide soonish though.

Thanks H


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao H, if you're still a long way off 70, when you will have to change to a plastic photo ID card licence anyway; then just carry a passport style photo from a photo machine with you. Cheap enough.
saluti,
eddied


----------

